# Mehrere Tracks zu einem Remix zusammenstellen



## GiFt-ZwErG (26. August 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ca 30 Lieder die ich gern als ein Track zusammenstellen möchte..
Bin im Audioediting noch neu und suche die passende Software dazu...
Ist alles Dance und Happy Hardcore und soll eigentlich nur mit flüssigen Übergängen versehen werden so dass ein Lied in das andere fast nahtlos übergeht....

Ich habe schon Magix Music Maker getestet ( Demo ) aber ich komme mit der Software nicht zurecht.. Da ist Software im Stil von Audiacity ( schon ein bisschen Erfahrungen mit gesammelt ) schon besser.. leider habe ich in Audiacity noch keine Möglichkeit entdeckt diesen Effekt zu erzeugen...

Wäre über ein paar Tipps, Ratschläge und Empfehlungen sehr dankbar..

Schönen Abend noch 
MFG
Sandro


----------



## P a t r i c k (8. September 2007)

Natürlich ist das mit Audacity möglich. Mach das mal so:
 1. Projekt --> audio importieren... ,dann dein 1. Stück einfügen
 2. Projekt --> audio importieren... ,dann dein 2. Stück einfügen
 3. oben links, das Zeitverschiebwerkzeug aktivieren und damit das 2. Stück soweit
     hinterschieben, bis das 1. Stück das 2. Stück noch etwas überdeckt.
 4. Das Hüllkufenwerkzeug auswählen, dann im 1. Stück einen Punkt setzten, am besten,
     da, wo das 2. Stück anfängt oder etwas früher, dann einen 2. Punkt auswählen,
     möglichst am Schluss, den 2. Punkt zur Mitte der Spur ziehen, um einen Ausblende-
     effekt zu erziehlen.

Dies machst du dann beim 2. Stück genause, nur so, dass der Anfangspunkt zusammengezogen wird. Das müsste am Ende dass so aussehen:


----------



## ph0en1xs (29. September 2007)

Schau mal hier:

mixmeister-Herstellerseite&Demo-download

mixmeister Test Bericht

Damit bekommst du einfach sehr gute Übergänge hin.
Das Programm analysiert die BPM's deiner MP3 Sammlung und du kannst sie dann gut und entspannt zusammenschieben.

Auch Einbindung von VST Instrumenten ist damit möglich.


----------



## Phiber (8. Oktober 2007)

Mit Adobe Audition geht das ähnlich. Du kannst in der Multitrackansicht die Titel so arrangieren wie du willst und auch die Volumenkurve setzen und die Lieder ineinander crossfaden lassen. Entweder stellst du das per Hand ein oder du läßt Audiotion den Crossfade setzen, welcher aber eigentlich nie unbedingt 100% passt, deswegen ist Handarbeit da wohl besser.

Viele Grüße an den auch Leipziger über mir


----------



## andyK (17. Februar 2008)

Is zwar schon ein etwas älterer Beitrag, aber ich würde ja auch gern mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Für solche Vorhaben benutze ich Cubase. Auch wenn es sich in erster Linie um einen Sequenzer handelt, sind die Fähigkeiten im Audio Bereich eigentlich mehr als ausreichend. 
Zumal man noch midi-technisch zum Beispiel eine Drumspur zutriggern kann.


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2008)

Naja, Cubase dafür zu benutzen ist schon preislich verkehrt, abgesehen davon funktioniert es natürlich und auch andere DAW-Software kann sowas im Handumdrehen ( zB Logic oder Samplitude )

mfg chmee


----------



## andyK (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, da hast du natürlich recht. Wenn man ausschließlich mixen will, ist Cubase wirklich überdimensioniert. 
Zumal auch ich andere Programme benutze, um die bpm der einzelnen Tracks zu bestimmen. Cubase kann das ja nicht. In der 2er Version.

Wenn ich Musik zu einem Mix zusammenschneide, reihe ich die nicht einfach nur so zusammen, sondern unterlege sie mit eigenen Beats oder Sounds, wo mir bei Cubase der Sequenzerpart sehr gelegen kommt. 

Einfach zusammenbasteln, mit Übergang, ... da würde auch der Media Player von Windows reichen. Übergang von 5 Sekunden einstellen und gut is.


----------

